

Computational Photography - bensummers
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.3628,y.0,no.,content.true,page.1,css.print/issue.aspx

======
MaysonL
Here's a startup idea: hackable cameras - open up the processing of the raw
sensor data.

